

25 countries photoshop a journalist to make her beautiful - mikkom
http://www.designboom.com/art/25-countries-photoshop-esther-honig-make-her-beautiful-06-26-2014/

======
colanderman
Blogspam. Here's the original: [http://www.estherhonig.com/#!before--
after-/cvkn](http://www.estherhonig.com/#!before--after-/cvkn)

------
JoeAltmaier
Beautiful to start with.

------
SnacksOnAPlane
What I got from this: most countries have lazy photoshoppers.

------
eevilspock
Makes me sad/embarrassed to be an American.

~~~
Rockdtben
"25 countries Photoshop a journalist to make her beautiful"

Makeup cannot make anyone beautiful. Photoshop cannot make anyone beautiful.

Fake Beauty is a commodity.

